# Adopted my first dog today, Simba! [first post, will update as he grows]



## Zakov (Jan 19, 2013)

We drove two hours today to the snowy mountains and villages of Mont Tremblant (Quebec) to adopt this cute little guy!









This is our first dog ever (we have a 3 year old adorable cat), and what better dog to get than a Golden Retriever! I decided to call him Simba, since he looks like a little lion to me! 

We don't have him yet as he needs to spend one more week with his mommy, but we couldn't be more excited! We were trying to rescue a dog, but it proved to be a difficult and long process (6+ months of searching for a dog that fits me and my family's needs, and my depression was getting worse), so we settled on finding a reputable golden breeder. His parents were very loving and excited! I can't wait for puppy kindergarten and to teach him to be a well-behaved, fun dog. 

I'll update this thread with pictures of him as he grows!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Simba is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a beautiful little munchkin! 

Welcome to the forum. This place is chock full of wonderful, kindhearted people and loads of great info.

Congrats!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

soooo cute!!!


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

What a doll!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Simba is adorable.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Simba is just beautiful


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome from Ile d'Orléans!

Where are you located?


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

He is so cute and looks very cuddly! 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome Simba

Looking forward to seeing pictures of you as you get BIGGER !!!

Sheldon and Sheldon's Mom


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Congratulations! Simba is a cutie!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Simba looks adorable. Coming from Mont Tremblant i would expect him to already know how to ski.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What an adorable little fluffball. Congratulations!


----------



## Zakov (Jan 19, 2013)

Ithaca said:


> Welcome from Ile d'Orléans!
> 
> Where are you located?


We live in Laval, Quebec, Canada.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I smell puppy breath!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats to you and Simba! He's a cutie.


----------



## Lucannelle-gao (Nov 20, 2012)

He's so cute !!!!


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

Congratulations on a beautiful new addition to your family


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Simba is a cutie...Congratulations


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

congratulation on your new furry addition of cuteness! 
I loook forward to more photos!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Simba is so cute


----------



## Zakov (Jan 19, 2013)

Simba's been here about 3 days now, and he's getting used to his crate and doing his business in our garage! He still has a couple accidents on the carpet, but it's getting better!

Our cat doesn't mind him much, but he doesn't approach him either. He went to puppy kindergarten this Saturday and was a good boy (but napped 90% of the time).

I don't have the pictures with me right now, but I'll post them later today! He changed colors since last week. He has brown patches and a white mouth.


----------



## Zakov (Jan 19, 2013)

He likes to sleep on that air vent a lot! He's still being crate trained, and I put him to sleep in his crate a little while ago and he's being a good boy. He hasn't had an accident with me yet today, and he's been pooping and peeing where he's supposed to. He bites a lot, though, and I have no idea how to stop it! I give him toys to distract him and make him bite those, but he insists on going for my hand/pants/everything else!

We took him out into the snow today and he just flopped around in it and had fun. Once the video finished uploading, I'll share it.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's going to be very mouthy and bitey for quite a while. Putting a toy in his mouth is a good start. If you search on here for "bite inhibition" you'll find a lot of good info. Goldens in particular, being retrievers, explore and learn about the world through their mouths. Hang in there--it will pass. He's still soooo cute! Sounds like he's doing really well.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

my hand used to be so torn up with Bauer.=/ it gets better though, keep using the toys as distractions. He is adorable!

ps- Bauer still loves to sleep on the air vent too! =}


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Simba*

Simba is SO PRECIOUS!! Love the pictures!


----------



## Zakov (Jan 19, 2013)

Here's the video!

Simba playing in the snow. - YouTube

This is his second time in the snow, and he just loves eating it! I can't wait until he's a little bigger so we can start walking him.


----------



## Zakov (Jan 19, 2013)

Simba's been with us a week now, and I can't say it's been amazing, but I'm getting used to him! The only real problem is his mouthiness, as he tore up my hand pretty good today while I was training him. So far he knows sit, down and come (to an extent)! Hopefully I can teach him how to take treats nicely and how to leave it soon, but I feel like he's too hyper and unfocused to learn those now.

Here are some pics!























































He always likes to slide either under there or under the motorcycle. He might secretly be a cat. 

His colors are constantly changing and he's gotten a bit taller! I know by next week he'll be looking drastically different. I can't wait until I can start walking him.

These are garage pictures, btw. It's where I can train him peacefully, and also where he goes to pee. I'm not quite ready to train him in the house yet as there's waaaay too many distractions.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh he's so cute! And if he's chewing on your hands, it means he's a purebred Golden. D LOL) 

He'll get there--he's till pretty little to have the biting inhibition down. But he sure is cute!


----------



## Zakov (Jan 19, 2013)

Took some pictures of Simba while we were playing before his bedtime. Funny thing: I just went to check on him in his crate and I couldn't find him! Then I see tiny feet sticking out from under the bed I put in his crate. He's sleeping UNDER the bed! And it's not even cold in my room! I guess it's just something he developed lol. I didn't snap a picture because he woke up when he heard me. He's getting so big!





































Also, bonus! Here are some pictures of Simba's parents. His dad is the white one! They were the first Golden Retrievers I had seen in real life, and they're very majestic looking!


----------



## Zakov (Jan 19, 2013)

Here are some pictures of Simba from today:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's a little cutie!


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

what a cutie! congrats on this sweet little boy


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Simba is adorable! Take lots of pictures because they grow up very fast!


----------



## Zakov (Jan 19, 2013)

Pics from today! He's gonna be 10 weeks old on Friday. I took him out into the snow today. We're seeing the vet on the 22nd for his second set of shots. A day after my wisdom teeth removal. Yikes.


----------



## Zakov (Jan 19, 2013)

Simba is 11 weeks old now, and he sure has grown! He's still a handful, but getting easier as we get to walk him now (got his shots!)

For comparison, here is Simba the day we picked him up:

























And here he is now!


























His ears changed a bunch too! They stopped looking like socks, which pleases me, because he had the weirdest looking pair of ears.


----------

